

Taploid's shady 'visa' spin on Techcrunch. - volaski
http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/17/taploid-shuts-down/

======
volaski
As much as I hate the U.S. visa system and support startup visa movement, I am
offended by this startup blaming their failure to a U.S. visa issue. I know
this Redg guy is very well connected in SF, and many people including the TC
writer is friends with him and people will be afraid of badmouthing him
because of his network, but I am disgusted.

This company allegedly launched this October, yeah that's like two months ago.
If you are working on a startup and have to shut down your company because you
ran out of money two months after launching, that's your fault. Not some other
company that was supposed to acquire you.

This is nothing more than some well connected valley biz dev guy launching a
silly idea and failing. Don't blame the visa for it, because there are tons of
other startups that are doing much harder work and still failing without
getting any attention.

